# List for Santa?



## Candace (Dec 12, 2007)

What's on your list to Santa (Slipper/Orchid related) that you actually believe you're receiving this year? Plants? Supplies? Greenhouse?

I KNOW I'll be receiving an order from Orchid Inn:> And sweat labor, after the holidays, from my hubby trenching the foundation for g.h. #2. What about you?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2007)

Phrag Plemont from Ratcliffe!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 12, 2007)

Santa arrived on my doorstep this afternoon and he's coming back tomorrow! More details (and photos) later!


----------



## Heather (Dec 12, 2007)

I asked for a Calendar.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2007)

I ordered a roth & some niveums from Paphiness. Wolf/Ritz has a really good sale on Nikon's so my husband said get one, I couldn't argue with that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2007)

A new computer. And I got it!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 12, 2007)

I have my orchid calender coming from Borneo for 2008. My 2007 was from the Peruvian OS.

Sorry to say no slippers for Christmas, maybe a bathrobe though :rollhappy: . I do have a Bulbo order coming in from Hawaii and another order hopefully from Malaysia in January.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Dec 13, 2007)

RO system and evaporating trays.


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 13, 2007)

Ron

You have my attention - -(I do have a Bulbo order coming in from Hawaii and another order hopefully from Malaysia in January.)

Sounds interesting. What do you have coming? I know you like species, but can you find species which dealers here don't carry? Sometimes it is difficult to find certain ones here, even hybrids. I want another 'Thai Spider' because the one I had died. It looked pretty bad when I got it and it just went down hill from there. No one seems to have it except the place where I bought the first one. I don't want to pay top dollar for another rough looking plant.

Post a pic of your order when you get it.

I have a gracillium which has 3 tiny buds starting, and I mean tiny. I also have oriental???? in bloom. I don't know what it is but I know it looks nothing like the pictures of oriental. 

Bulbo 'Thai Spider' is on my wish list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2007)

Actually, Habenaria medusa is on my wish list...


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2007)

Hehe,

I am eagerly waiting for bulbos(3), cyps(3), calanthe(4), pleione(4) and phaius(2)... !!!!! I guess and hope that next week they will be in my hands... Wish me luck...  I think I am going to ask all of you for some advice on mixes and growing conditions... I will keep in touch....


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 13, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Ron
> 
> You have my attention - -(I do have a Bulbo order coming in from Hawaii and another order hopefully from Malaysia in January.)
> 
> ...


 Marilyn I sent a Bulbo wish list with a friend that was headed to TOF. NT Orchids is coming to the WOC and they have some Bulbo species that I can't get here. I did not look to see if they had Bulbo hybrids.


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2007)

Dot, what'd you get?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2007)

Heather said:


> Dot, what'd you get?


Thanks for asking, Heather: MacPro -- the slowest one (2 x2.66GHz Dual0Core Intel Xeon). I couldn't afford the faster ones. But this is plenty fast. I got it with 3 hard drives (plenty of storage), 2 superdrives and 5 GB memory. It came with Tiger and an upgrade to Leopard disk. I kept my LaCie monitor.


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 16, 2007)

I asked for St Ouen "Sweet Ice". He said I wasn't going to get it because he couldn't find anything but a few photos of it. I'm pretty boring because I asked for him to have one of my rings repaired and also asked for him to track down some lotion I like that isn't available in any of the stores around here. I suspect I'll get the ring repaired and the lotion.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd much prefer Santa help me finish grad school applications, but if he wants to bring me a few more Parvi primaries and rupicolous Laelias, that'd be fine too.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2007)

I have also been hinting to Santa for a plane ticket to attend Redlands


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 17, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I have also been hinting to Santa for a plane ticket to attend Redlands



Why Redlands, why not ask for WOC? It never hurts to ask. 

Let us know which plants your friend gets for you.


----------

